# Σαχτζάτ Λουκμάν, ετών είκοσι εφτά, του Στρατή Μπουρνάζου



## elimeli (Jan 20, 2013)

http://tvxs.gr/news/egrapsan-eipan/saxtzat-loykman-eton-eikosiefta-toy-strati-mpoyrnazoy


----------

